# Favorite must have PC?



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

O.K. boys and girls, here's where we stand: I smoke a lot of petit coronas, although it is not my absolute favorite vitola, it fits in well with my lifestyle at present. I don't smoke in the house (wife and kids... you single guys...errr) . I run a small business, but I'm hands on all the time. a 45 minute smoke during the day is about the best I'm likely to do on a weekday... hence I smoke a lot of PC's

I've been trying to expand my horizons, I truly like the smooth rich Cohiba flavor profile, and my number one smoke in this size class is the Cohiba Siglo II (like the Siglo I's too). They are rather pricy though. During this last month, I've been trying to explore the possibilities in this size class and ordered up a sampler of five- fivers containing some favorites and some untrieds: My beloved Siglo II's, Bolivar PC's, Monte 4's (all familiar), and some H. Upmann Pc's, and Punch petit coronas de Punch.

The Upmanns and Punch Pc's Uh well..... nothing special there IMHO maybe with some age? who knows. I like the Sig II's, Boli's, and Montes for different reasons, each is different in character, all got twang. The siglo II's seem to be the smoothest, most complex and refined by a fair bit, but the Boli's got bigger balls, and the monte 4's have the spice I like.All three are keepers, and all are either in hand or on the way in greater quantity Here's what I want to know, What did I leave out?

Party Short? I would like to try some of these and my supplier was out (and still is) but I could probably find some. I know how some of you guys rave about them so I figure these are a must try. What do you like about them that makes you go so gaga?

Also, what have I left out? Fonsecas? I like a smoke with some huevos to it, do any of the small Fonsecas get there?

What else?

Lay it on me boys, my clicking finger is getting twitchy

Gordo


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

SLR PCs are nice. and there are a ton of other petit coronas, although some are harder to find.

if you take your time, the tpcs/minutos can last as long as 45 minutes, like the party short, el principe, boli cjs, rascc....


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

Monty #3 or #4 :w


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Cigar Czar said:


> Monty #3 or #4 :w


 I like the Monte 4's alright, and I do like a full on corona, probably my favorite vitola if one includes the gran corona/lonsdale class.

So you really like the Monte 3's... I have to admit that I've never had one. I like the 4's and 2's (the pyramids and bigger smokes are growing on me poco a poco). Are they your favorite corona?

Should I just buy a box? (perhaps see if I can find a fiver instead)

Hmmm,

Gordo


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SLR myfavorite, stay away from 2002 though.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

Diplomaticos #4's are great. Nice and tasty medium to full stick that puts out a lot of smoke. The ones I smoke that are "on" I enjoy better than anything else.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

"Diplomaticos #4's are great"nice to hear gargamel...i got a couple of '98 boxes last november(havnt tried em yet).

gordon...the world of small habanos is vast...my advice:try them all...a specific recommendation: punch rs#12.

derrek


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

SLR pcs and Dip #4's. If you want something really tasty but a bit milder than those, the ERDM pc is excellent as well.


----------



## blowfin (Dec 15, 2004)

Gordon in NM said:


> O.K. boys and girls, here's where we stand: I smoke a lot of petit coronas, although it is not my absolute favorite vitola, it fits in well with my lifestyle at present. I don't smoke in the house (wife and kids... you single guys...errr) . I run a small business, but I'm hands on all the time. a 45 minute smoke during the day is about the best I'm likely to do on a weekday... hence I smoke a lot of PC's
> 
> I've been trying to expand my horizons, I truly like the smooth rich Cohiba flavor profile, and my number one smoke in this size class is the Cohiba Siglo II (like the Siglo I's too). They are rather pricy though. During this last month, I've been trying to explore the possibilities in this size class and ordered up a sampler of five- fivers containing some favorites and some untrieds: My beloved Siglo II's, Bolivar PC's, Monte 4's (all familiar), and some H. Upmann Pc's, and Punch petit coronas de Punch.
> 
> ...


I totally identify with your plight. PC's are the perfect size for that occassion 30-45 minute period of free time I sometimes have.

A few years ago, I ordered a sampler pack of the Boli,R&J pc, SLR, Upmann and Monte pc. Like you, my favorites were the Monte and Boli. Then someone gave me a few R&J
Cedros #3's. These cigars get knocked sometimes as a light weight cigars but I found them to be very well constructed with a flavor profile range that I appreciate.

You may also look at the Trini Coloniales, still a little young, but they have more complexity than you typical pc. I'll have to try the Siglos you mentioned, they sound good as well. Happy Hunting for a new favorite, that's half the fun of it all!


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordon in NM said:


> Party Short? I would like to try some of these and my supplier was out (and still is) but I could probably find some. I know how some of you guys rave about them so I figure these are a must try. What do you like about them that makes you go so gaga?


No humidor is complete without party shorts. I really like the Cohiba Siglo I as well, but for the money, I think the party short is a better value. The short is a great "go to" cigar when you haven't got a lot of time. Takes me about 30 minutes or so to smoke one. It's on the stronger side, with a spicy (but not harsh) flavor. I have found them to be fairly consistent. Multiple beverages compliment this cigar. Since they are so inexpensive, you don't have to think twice about handing out a "cuban" to friends and family who might generally not smoke cigars (unless of course you're down to your last one!) Forget about the 5 pack, go for the cabinet of 50!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

My all time favorite PC and must have is the Davidoff Chateau Margaux.......great cigar!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

ok...who's been messing around with my profile?
"I like Party Shorts"? I think not!


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> ok...who's been messing around with my profile?
> "I like Party Shorts"? I think not!


LMFAO!!

Probably the same person who saw how much Chateau Margeaux's were. Unless the Robb Report is his preferred reading.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Bruce and Max...you guys have hit the nail on the head...nothing tops the Party Short! Fabulous bang for the buck and in my opinion, it ages as well as anything on the market.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Bruce said:


> ok...who's been messing around with my profile?
> "I like Party Shorts"? I think not!


 :r that was fun !


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

yesterday I smoked my first Boli pc, and it almost kicked my ass, it is a strong, yet rich, never overpowering smoke that will leave you wanting for more. I like it better than theparty short. What a great habano flavor I got from such little cigar. It was fantastic! You guys have broaden my horizons with this thread


----------



## Cigar Chic (Feb 19, 2004)

Por Larranaga pc's for me please!


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Smoked 2 PCs today, A Punch and a Boli. Punch was tight on the draw and certainly an O.K. smoke but once again, it left me wanting something more. So a couple hours later for lunch (or what passes for it in my world) I lit up a Bolivar P.C. Now that's more like it!

If the Siglo II is equivalent to braised medallions of veal with a balsamic fennel sauce and glazed baby carrots served with a fresh Pinot Noir, then the Bolivar PC is a rib-eye steak with a cold Lowenbrau. Nothing particularly fancy, it just SATISFIES. It is not as refined as the Cohiba, but it stands on it's own merits big time.

To carry the analogy to ludicrous extremes, I would call the Monte 4 a tasty burrito, the Upmann PC a decent cheeseburger, and the Punch PC some kind of garden salad with little bits of chicken in it, and those tiny mandarin orange sections, with some kind of lo-cal dressing with too many seeds in it.

Man this post turned stupid now didn't it?

anyway,

Gordo


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Agree with Lamar. Party Shorts are great short smokes, although I'm still to try the Bolivar PC that I read so many great reviews from.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Boli PC nummy


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

I've had draw problems with many of the PC's I've tried......aging/drying seems to help but I don't have the patience. The only one that's been rock solid (imho) has been the Monte #4. Great cigar, reasonably priced. I checked out IHT's link (great information IHT!!), I've never tried the JL PC, but I LOVE the JL#2, so I imagine the PC would be pretty darn good too.

I guess I'm just into bigger smokes (robustos, torps). Now, if you step up to coronas, I'd go with the Punch Punch........or the Boli RC which are both wonderful cigars.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Gordon in NM said:


> If the Siglo II is equivalent to braised medallions of veal with a balsamic fennel sauce and glazed baby carrots served with a fresh Pinot Noir, then the Bolivar PC is a rib-eye steak with a cold Lowenbrau. Nothing particularly fancy, it just SATISFIES. It is not as refined as the Cohiba, but it stands on it's own merits big time.


I like this concept:

White Owls: Pan fried lawn clippings with rancid-butter and cardboard sauce.

Swishers: Melange of large Canis droppings, wrapped in a crust of congealed vomit.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i must be going to the wrong eating establishment for the cohibas i've had. mine taste like lawn clippings that have set out in the sun too long.

ah well. i've just resigned this to the fact that i'm not a cohiba flavor profile guy (or RyJ, or Upmann), just like i couldn't stand Camachos, Don Diegos, (insert a handful of highly touted domestics here).


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

My favorite PC bar none is the Por Laranaga PC. I picked up a half dozen or so cabs a number of years ago and am slowly working through them. I will also add that I think the PC is the ideal cigar and in terms of ISOM's the most consistent and flavorful size. I often hear folks say that they only smoke PCs because of time constraints, but I often choose a PC regardless of how much time I have.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

I agree 100% that the Por Larranaga pc is a great cigar. But PLEASE, if you buy them, don't waste them by smoking them YOUNG. Let them rest at least 3 years before even THINKING about smoking them

I know people who blew thru them most of their cabs years ago but happened to have a few left over. When they smoked the ones with age on them they kicked themselves for not having waited.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

cazadore said:


> I agree 100% that the Por Larranaga pc is a great cigar. But PLEASE, if you buy them, don't waste them by smoking them YOUNG. Let them rest at least 3 years before even THINKING about smoking them
> 
> I know people who blew thru them most of their cabs years ago but happened to have a few left over. When they smoked the ones with age on them they kicked themselves for not having waited.


couldn't agree more.....love those PLPCs....fantastic cigar


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

cazadore said:


> But PLEASE, if you buy them, don't waste them by smoking them YOUNG. Let them rest at least 3 years before even THINKING about smoking them


Trust me the only thing in my humidors with less then 5 years of age is the distilled water.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sgoselin said:


> Trust me the only thing in my humidors with less then 5 years of age is the distilled water.


wish i were so lucky.
haven't been at it that long yet, but have picked up some aged boxes to smoke until the younger stuff starts to come around.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Mmmm... Cardboard sauce...  

I haven't had a whole lot of these little smokes, but I have enjoyed most of the ones that I've tried. The only one that I wasn't happy with was the Por Larranaga PC. It just didn't taste good at all. Maybe I got a bad one or had just brushed my teeth, who knows. But based on that one I wouldn't go pick up a box.

The Montecristo #5 (I'm pretty sure it was a #5, Coppertop can correct me if I'm wrong) was the first non robusto sized habano I had tried. I liked it a lot, but after trying other ones, it's not my number one choice. I really liked the San Cristobal Principes. The Party Short is obviously good as just about everyone seems to agree. The one that I ended up ordering a box of was the Bolivar CJ's. I really like them.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Boli pc, best pc hands down to me.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Love those Party Shorts


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damnit. here i was, coming to let you know i'm thanking you for the cohibas you sent me by sending you a few different PCs to try, and then i read where you wanted to try some party shorts!!! DAMN IT!!

anyway, gordo, thanks for the cohibas to try, you have a couple cigars from different brands you didn't list as having tried coming your way.
the PL PCs are young, the JL PCs are hit/miss from a '99 box, the SLRs are smokin' well.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

IHT said:


> damnit. here i was, coming to let you know i'm thanking you for the cohibas you sent me by sending you a few different PCs to try, and then i read where you wanted to try some party shorts!!! DAMN IT!!
> 
> anyway, gordo, thanks for the cohibas to try, you have a couple cigars from different brands you didn't list as having tried coming your way.
> the PL PCs are young, the JL PCs are hit/miss from a '99 box, the SLRs are smokin' well.


I love 'em all brudda!.... Found a line on '02 Party Short cab 50's 'spect to order diectly (second thought... do you Party Shorts guys like the '03-'04's better? any thoughts?)

BTW, I smoked a couple of those Sig VI's (first one was good enough to require a second opinion doncha know) While obviously youthful, they are yummilicious. I expect to be ordering more soon (hopefully to be patient enough to age or smoke freely depending on birthdays available) I'd say smoke that puppy if you get the notion to and I'll get you a replacement or two in a bit so's you can lay 'em down for a while. These things are gonna be mind blowers when they get a few years on 'em.

Peace-out,

Gordo


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you like most partagas', you'll love those shorts. my cab, the 5 or 6 i have left, was from 01. wish i would've re-read your post before i sent out the package.

you dont' have to refill me on anything, gordo, you've done enough already. thanks a ton for those you've already sent, and for the 2nd offer.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I've got some Bolivar PC's coming In. I will let you know.


----------

